

My suggestions to Microsoft, in the form of a to-do list - bhauer
http://tiamat.tsotech.com/microsoft

======
seldo
Holy cow, the background of this website is an animation! That is really hard
to read.

~~~
bhauer
:) Indeed. You can turn it off using the control at the bottom right if it
bothers you.

